# Tell me about 5wt freshwater rods...



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So I just hit my 15th anniversary date with my company and got sent to a website to pick a "gift". Imagine my pleasure when I found an Orvis Battenkill III reel among the options. It looks like the III is a 5-7wt reel. Needless to say, I chose the fly reel and its in the mail.

This gives me a reason to build a 5wt freshwater combo which should be a hoot for local pond bass and juvi poons in their brackish hidey holes. (Also a rod/reel I can pack for our trips back to North Georgia and the Asheville area. Maybe even Alaska this summer.)

Any thoughts on rod/line combinations?


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems like you are looking for a fun rod, in mountain areas and lakes/ponds. To me, you could get away with a medium fast action rod.

I've been using the 270° fly rods from bass pro, which I got for 50% off. If I had to pay full price ($150) I'd be more inclined to go with a TFO, either the Finese or the professional II. If you want to spend more, I'd look at the BVK, or a GLoomis...but the cheaper ones should work as well. Granted, if you are looking for a 5 wt to cut through winds on the flats, that is a different story, but I like a softer rid in the lower weights, especially if you chase a lot of panfish...like crappie


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm sort of a broken record on TFO - awesome, very prompt warranty. I have the BVK in 5,7, & 8, but they have lots of models that get good reviews. I've used the 5 extensively for trout out west and for bass in the neighborhood, love the rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Building you mean having a rod built or looking to add a mfg rod to make the combo?
Close qtrs casting?
Definitely consider going with a shorter rod on the 5wt, like 8'6"+/-.
Do you want it to stick with a fast action or have a slightly slower action for short loading, bass flies and mountian trout action? Remember, by nature, a 5wt will naturally have a softer action than a 6 or 8wt in the same rod family.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you want fun, I'd say have someone build you a Blue Halo glass rod. I use mine primarily for Peacock Bass, and trout in the mountains. But I have caught many juve poons and snook on it. I hooked into a 20lb poon that worked me good, but it was a blast. As for line, I like both the Royal Wulff 5wt Bermuda Triangle Taper (yes, even for trout), and the new Cortland 5wt Liquid Crystal. 

If you're interested in some fun 5wt fishing, check out my videos at 5wtChronicles.TV


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Building you mean having a rod built or looking to add a mfg rod to make the combo?


Just interested in a versatile 5wt that I can mess around with in the local lakes or take when hunting juvi / micro poon in the creeks and backwaters around here.

I'm actually pondering the Echo "Glass" rods...the 5wt Small Water Glass is 7' 10"...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

paint it black said:


> If you're interested in some fun 5wt fishing, check out my videos at 5wtChronicles.TV


Yeah man...very familiar with your vids...

Are you using the Retroflex II 5wt?

Maybe its time to build my first rod...we'll see.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Outearly said:


> I'm sort of a broken record on TFO - awesome, very prompt warranty. I have the BVK in 5,7, & 8, but they have lots of models that get good reviews. I've used the 5 extensively for trout out west and for bass in the neighborhood, love the rod.


 I agree. For the price point, I like the quality and the action of the BVK. I have a 6wt and a 12wt. I fish my 6wt in Montana ever year and I us it to throw small streamers and dry fish with it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Probably not what you have in mind but these are on sale for less than $30.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/EAGL...tAscUZkEWPTERi2vpZQMkaAj9D8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I threw one that a buddy had recently and thought it was pretty awesome (but a bit gawdy). It's going under the seat of my truck and replacing my 9' 5wt 6pc.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

BVK is a no-go unless you bring two on expensive trip when the first one breaks.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I've broken BVK's, but the breaks had nothing to do with fish. Bonehead owner for sure, but not fishing. Squashed a couple of guides, broke a tip in a door.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Theyre well known as breaking all the time. I broke the last one lifting line out of the water. Time is more valuable to me than $$.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> Probably not what you have in mind but these are on sale for less than $30.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/EAGL...tAscUZkEWPTERi2vpZQMkaAj9D8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I threw one that a buddy had recently and thought it was pretty awesome (but a bit gawdy). It's going under the seat of my truck and replacing my 9' 5wt 6pc.


That's a deal; I like the retro look too...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I just bought my first 5 wt. and used it for bass yesterday. I like quality light weight so I went NRX with the new In Touch Rio Grande line. I had a Meridian 6 wt with Rio redfish to compare to with the same reel. The lighter NRX was more fun even in 25 mph plus wind. I have cast older Sage 5 wts for trout. Don't remember the models. I am looking forward to using the light 5 wt for reds next week.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I just bought my first 5 wt. and used it for bass yesterday. I like quality light weight so I went NRX with the new In Touch Rio Grande line. I had a Meridian 6 wt with Rio redfish to compare to with the same reel. The lighter NRX was more fun even in 25 mph plus wind. I have cast older Sage 5 wts for trout. Don't remember the models. I am looking forward to using the light 5 wt for reds next week.


Did you buy the LP or regular/trout version?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Did you buy the LP or regular/trout version?


NRX not NRX LP. The rod will get a lot of salt water use.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use my 5wt hardy zenith for bass and shad, it's a blast to fish. It has enough backbone for slot reds but haven't tried it on them yet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> I use my 5wt hardy zenith for bass and shad, it's a blast to fish. It has enough backbone for slot reds but haven't tried it on them yet.


Which line works best for you?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Which line works best for you?


On that rod Rio gold 5 Wff if the water is cooler or Cortland 555 Wff tropic. The Rio gold cast great but wilts in the heat.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...I've had a chance to cast an NRX LP...such a sick rod, light and effortless. But also pricey.

I may just get a cheap beater 5wt since its going to take abuse...especially if I let my 9yo play with it to learn how to cast.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a TFO finesse 5 wt and like it. Use it on bigger rivers in north Georgia and North Carolina. If you are looking for a trout rod you need to look at a slower action. Check out coastal creek outfitters for a TFO custom tied at a reasonable price.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I use my 5wt hardy zenith for bass and shad, it's a blast to fish. It has enough backbone for slot reds but haven't tried it on them yet.


Oooo..... Nice rod! That one is a little sweetheart!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

Preponderance of #5 weight fly rods in the rod racks are bamboo; which are great for trout, bluegill, crappie & the occasionally larger bass with a slower action than glass or graphite for cushioning the tippet thru strike & strip.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Oooo..... Nice rod! That one is a little sweetheart!


Yes it is. It's a lot of fun to fish.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Not well known but the sweetest #5 I've used is the Mystic M-Series. Specifically a Trout rod but at home in big or small waters. Great action for reach casts and aerial mending. Progressive action that will let you go long but without the broomstick feel. No problem protecting light trout tippet up to 7X.

Great looking too.

Ken


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Since you have that Orvis reel, have a look at the Orvis Superfine sticks in either glass or carbon.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Oooo..... Nice rod! That one is a little sweetheart!



It really is. I bought one when they were on clearance and wish I would have bought 3 or 4.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone with experience with the Echo Carbon XL rods?


----------



## swab_cousteau (Aug 16, 2021)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...I've had a chance to cast an NRX LP...such a sick rod, light and effortless. But also pricey.
> 
> I may just get a cheap beater 5wt since its going to take abuse...especially if I let my 9yo play with it to learn how to cast.


I got a used TFO Pro Series II and a Lamson on FB Marketplace for like $150. Power move. I thought it was a great budget set up. Until I smashed it into a side of a mountain in a fit of rage. lol. Tangles can be frustrating.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Just interested in a versatile 5wt that I can mess around with in the local lakes or take when hunting juvi / micro poon in the creeks and backwaters around here.
> 
> I'm actually pondering the Echo "Glass" rods...the 5wt Small Water Glass is 7' 10"...


You'll be fine with the 5 for fresh water around you and light salt. But you'll need more rod of you go to Alaska maybe 7-8


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Check out whuff rod co for a low cost option

for fancier taste I’d get an orvis recon or tfo


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I hope that after 4.5 years later Mr. Boggs isn't still looking for a rod for his 5wt reel


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a 8 ft 6 inch 5 weight Orvis Trident its a sweet casting rod and is perfect for seatrout and freshwater use.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Do you have a 6wt? If not, I’d consider this over a 5. It will allow you to more easily throw larger flies at trout and bass (smallmouth/spot/shoal) in rivers and still use it for dry flies. 
regardless, the Sage Sonic is pretty hard to beat for the price, in either 5 or 6. It’s not a saltwater specific rod so it’ll have less balls in a 6 vs a true saltwater 6 - which sounds like why you’re looking 5wt anyway. I don’t own this rod but cast one and its very much right in between the X and the One. Food for thought.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> I hope that after 4.5 years later Mr. Boggs isn't still looking for a rod for his 5wt reel


_lol_

I'm all good...put the reel on an Orvis Clearwater 5wt for baby poon and bothering the local lake bass.

Got a little crazy on the 6wt...Sage ONE w/ a Tibor Freestone.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a 8 ft 6 inch 5 weight Orvis Trident its a sweet casting rod and is perfect for seatrout and freshwater use.


Damn Microskiff “suggested threads”


----------



## SilverKing (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve fished a 5wt Recon in the past and it was a great rod. Recently picked up a Foundation which was a little better price point for me though. Still think about that Recon though…


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

You might want to check out the Lamson Velocity. The rod is not a trout rod. The blank is a little stiffer and faster than traditional trout rods. I just put together a 4wt and it casts super well and has the power to slow down nice snook. 
I was able to turn a 27” snook with it the other day. 
I just wish it had a fighting butt.


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

I have a bvk 5 wt and really like the rod. If your going to throw streamers for bass I’d recommend looking at uping it to a 6 wt. I also love fishing glass rods for pond bass


----------

